# New Lamb...Question about birth (Pics)



## SweetDreams (Apr 5, 2010)

Anyone out there have experience with this?? (Photos included) 


Our LGD, a GP, "helped" one of our older ewes with her birth yesterday. (Which was not only Easter, but DH's birthday too! )







In this second photo, the GP is actually eating the afterbirth, and cleaning the lamb like it was his own. 







Now....
I have not seen this before, but this is the first time we have been on site with the actual birth. Anyone have history of a dog, or other animal for that matter...being so accepted by the mother that she allows another animal to help like this?

And, I don't mean, passively letting him do his thing, but seeming to share the actual moment with the dog as though he had the baby himself. 

I was totally shocked, if anyone can't tell. 

And the lamb is doing great, and was nursing within an hour of birth.

She even let him clean her backside.



Anyone??


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 5, 2010)

When we had sheep a few years ago, our dogs regularly licked the lambs and ate the afterbirth.  Our ewes were used to these dogs, and paid little attention to them.  The cats also got in on the feasts.  Our cows are a different story however.  They will not allow the dogs near their calves at all.


----------



## Beekissed (Apr 5, 2010)

That is very sweet!  Do you think the dogs do it out of nurturing or so they can eat the stuff?   

Great looking animals, BTW!!


----------

